# Wago 750-843 Fehler 3801 "Variable zu groß"



## brub (12 Februar 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
erstmal allgemein:
Wago 750-843
Codesys 2.3.9.28
Bibliothek WagoLibMail_02.lib

Und zwar habe ich momentan das Problem, dass ich über die Steuerung eine Mail versenden möchte.
Die Bausteine habe ich auch entsprechen der Wago-Beispiele und anderen Foren-Einträgen programmiert und auch auf die Steuerung geladen.
Nun verhält es sich aber so, dass ich nach einem neuen Anlegen der Variable für die POP3 bzw. SMTP-Bausteine beim Übersetzen die Meldung bekomme, dass
entsprechende Variable nun auf einmal zu Groß sei (Fehler 3801). Zuvor konnte ich diese Konfiguration jedoch schonmal hochladen, da ich eigentlich nicht in
der Codesys-Welt zu Haus bin, bin ich mir nicht sicher wie dieses Problem verursacht wurde. Hat in diesem Fall vielleicht jemand eine Idee?


----------



## lord2k3 (12 Februar 2015)

Update erstmal deine codesys version (aktuell 2.3.9.46) und ggf die firmware des controllers.
Dann versuch es nochmal


----------



## brub (12 Februar 2015)

lord2k3 schrieb:


> Update erstmal deine codesys version (aktuell 2.3.9.46) und ggf die firmware des controllers.
> Dann versuch es nochmal


Kann mir nicht vorstellen das das damit zusammenhängt, denn es funktionierte ja zu beginn...
Werds aber mal machen, Danke


----------



## lord2k3 (13 Februar 2015)

Ja du hast wahrscheinlich recht.

Bei der Fehlermeldung sollte dir die variable angegeben werden welche zu groß ist - vielleicht ein array oder dergleichen.


----------



## brub (13 Februar 2015)

brub schrieb:


> Variable für die POP3 bzw. SMTP-Bausteine



Es geht um die Variable für die Bausteine POP3_CLIENT sowie SMTP_CLIENT bzw. um die Instanzierung, die wie gesagt schon einmal erfolgreich übersetzt und auf die Steuerung geladen wurde, mir geht es darum ob vielleicht irgendwelche Einstellungen oder bestimmte Bibliotheken zusätzlich vorhanden sein müssen um dieses Problem zu beheben. Es kann sich denke ich, nur um eine gewisse Fehlbedienung oder der Gleichen handeln.


----------



## lord2k3 (13 Februar 2015)

Wenn du nach der lib bzw mail auf der wago Seite suchst findest du auch Beispiele. Versuch mal das am Beispiel zu vergleichen.


----------



## brub (13 Februar 2015)

brub schrieb:


> Die Bausteine habe ich auch entsprechen der Wago-Beispiele und anderen Foren-Einträgen programmiert...


Beispiele sind mir bekannt und das Programm dementsprechend aufgebaut....


----------



## Dr.MirakulixX (13 Februar 2015)

Hast du mal alles Bereinigen und neu Übersetzten versucht ? 
Kommt der Fehler beim Übersetzten oder übertragen ?


----------



## brub (14 Februar 2015)

Ja hab ich auch schon mehrfach ohne erfolg versucht, der Fehler tritt beim übersetzen auf, auch wenn ich das Projekt komplett neu erstelle tritt dieser Fehler weiterhin auf.


----------



## lord2k3 (14 Februar 2015)

Wähle mal ein anderes Zielsystem (750-881) aus und teste es da nochmal


----------



## .:WAGOsupport:. (19 Februar 2015)

Hallo brub,

ich vermute, dass hier versehentlich eine Verwechselung des Zielsystems erfolgt ist.

Für den Mailversand müssen aus der Historie folgende Punkte beachtet werden:
750-842/843 sind 16 Bit Controller. Für diese Art von Zielsystem wurde zunächst die Mail_02.lib erstellt. Diese Bibliothek unterstützt das Versenden von E-Mails auf Grundlage des Authentifizierungsverfahrens *„**POP-before-SMTP“*. Link zum Anwendungshinweis im Folgenden:
http://www.wago.de/suche/index.jsp?...dium=forum&utm_content=sps-forum&utm_term=APN

750-841/88X sind 32 Bit Controller. Für diese Art von Zielsystem wurde die WagoLibMail_02.lib erstellt. Diese Bibliothek unterstützt das Versenden von E-Mails auf Grundlage des Authentifizierungsverfahrens* „ MAIL_SMTP, MAIL_POP3_BEFORE_SMTP, MAIL_SMTP_AUTH“. *Link zum Anwendungshinweis im Folgenden:
http://www.wago.de/suche/index.jsp?...dium=forum&utm_content=sps-forum&utm_term=APN

Beide Bibliotheken sind jeweils nur für unverschlüsselte Provider zu verwenden.
Entscheidend ist jedoch, dass die WagoLibMail_02.lib nicht auf einem 16 Bit Controller (750-843) verwendet werden kann. Es werden weitere Bibliotheken mit angezogen, die Zielsystemübergreifend nicht kompatibel sind und zu Übersetzungsfehlern führen.
In diesem Zusammenhang musst Du in deinem Fall auf die Mail_02.lib zurückgreifen.


----------

